# Grilla vs Zgrills



## sgtgeo (Sep 22, 2018)

Top contenders for our pellet grill have been the GMG Daniel Boone and the Camp Chef SmokePro SG. 

Also heard enough about the Grilla Silverbac to add it to the list. 

Then saw the Zgrills. These look EXTREMELY similar. Anyone else notice this? 

I watched all the Grilla videos and like the story etc. But it’s obvious to me there is something going on between these companies. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 22, 2018)

My brother in law bought a ZGrill back in early August.  So far he likes it a lot.  He does have an older vertical charcoal smoker that he’s used for many years.  
His opinion is the Masterbuilt adds more smoke, but not enough to trump the “set it and forget it”’  feature of the Z Grill.  
Plus right now they have buy one get one free, so if you have a family member or friend who wants to go in on it could save you some $$.


----------



## Quibbley (Sep 26, 2018)

I have had my Silverbac for over a year. I noticed the similarities between the Silverbac and ZGrills smokers too. However, I think the Silverbac is a little higher quality. Looking at pictures on ZGrills website I see a couple of differences. This doesn't mean the ZGrill is not a good smoker. Rather it's just a product manufactured for a different price point.

1.  The grates on the ZGrill don't look like stainless steel grates. I wonder if the other internal components on the ZGrill are stainless steel?
2.  The controller uses a knob to set the temperature.
3.  The max temperature on the ZGrill is 475 whereas the Silverbac is 500.

I wonder how much the ZGrill smoker weighs. The Silverbac weighs 170 lbs? I wonder if the ZGrill is is painted or powder coated? Also, I wonder if the ZGrill smoker has the inner liner like the Silverbac?

Jeff


----------



## rspil (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm probably going to get a Silverbac this spring and I was curious about the Zgrill for a bit before doing some more in-depth research. 

I found this https://www.bbqdryrubs.com/z-grills-pellet-grills-smokers/

While it is mostly the guy's opinion, I'd guess it's pretty close to true. 

gist of it is:
_"I think that they are a Chinese factory that has been making pellet grills for American companies for years.  They finally made the logical decision to skip the middle man and start selling directly to US customers."_

Kind of makes sense when you look at the evidence in there.

Anyhow, not saying they aren't a good smoker, and they are certainly inexpensive, but I think they probably copied the Silverbac design a bit (not that there's any relation between them and Grilla), and used less impressive materials. Things like the controller, grates, etc are generally lower quality.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 26, 2018)

I tend to agree, they are just a Chinese knock off of the Grilla Silverbac. That is why they can sell them so cheap, plus they use inferior materials. They even changed the lid and the emblem to mimic the Silverbac. I wouldn't touch one of these, just get a real Grilla Silverbac.


----------



## ross77 (Sep 27, 2018)

My main concern would be customer support.


----------



## brownking (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a Grilla Silverbac and the Z-Grill 700-E is made in the same factory in China. The components on the Silverbac are better but the parts can be interchanged. The Silverbac has heavier stainless lid with re-enforcements. Stainless fire pot, heat defuser and cooking grates. The Silverbac also has a larger pellet hopper and pellet dump. Also, the Grilla controller is better. The good news is you can buy parts from Z-grills and install on the Silverbac. Such as the thermal blanket which Grilla does not sell. I think the price difference, I would still buy the Grilla over the Z-Grill.


----------



## JWFokker (Feb 23, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> I tend to agree, they are just a Chinese knock off of the Grilla Silverbac. That is why they can sell them so cheap, plus they use inferior materials. They even changed the lid and the emblem to mimic the Silverbac. I wouldn't touch one of these, just get a real Grilla Silverbac.


They're not really knockoffs when they're the OEM. Traeger, Pit Boss, etc are just brands. They don't actually manufacture their own products.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 23, 2021)

Alright maybe I'm going to be an ahole but have you considered the RecTec grills in that price range?


----------



## brownking (Feb 24, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Alright maybe I'm going to be an ahole but have you considered the RecTec grills in that price range?


Why would you be a ahole? I looked at those and I liked the quality of the RecTec. The main reason is I live in Denver and needed the double wall insulation for the cold weather here. I got the cabinet model and I believe the cabinet reduces the cold air exposure under the chamber helping too. Knowing my friends would also tease me for the bull horn handles. I had to go with the Gorilla animal instead of the bull.


----------



## brownking (Feb 24, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> They're not really knockoffs when they're the OEM. Traeger, Pit Boss, etc are just brands. They don't actually manufacture their own products.


The Yoder, Blazin Grill works and Pitts and Spitts are really great USA made grills. But I did not have the dough. I priced the Yoder at a place in Denver was 3 grand and the Blazin Grill works was $2,100. I spent $799 for the silverbac. I just hope it last me 10 years.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 24, 2021)

I live in Minnesota (talk about needing insulation) and I have a winter cover that is insulated. It was a birthday present from my sister and her family. Otherwise I would have just bought a couple welding blankets to use in the winter. People have had great luck with them on here.


----------

